# Need more power!



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Ok heres there deal ive had 50 shot (wet) on for a while now. Its real nice but i wanted something to give me a little more power but not going turbo (yet)

Im going to get a Walbro 255 fuel pump and a Nismo fuel pressure reg. I was thinking going to a 75shot (or if i can a 100 shot) non Progresive. I know there was a sentra running 100shot on an early issue of NPM but that article did not disclose how he got there.

I know i have to retard timing and get an even colder plug those are a given.

My question is if its possible. Right now ive run my 50 shot for over 6 months and no problems and no loss of compression. Would i run into trouble with that 100shot even though im running the proper amount of NO2 and fuel?

No flaming please. Search was used. If i missed something please redrict me

Bottle heater being used always spray between 1200 psi and 1100 psi

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

any one?


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

get some new plugs ( I run the ZEX plugs ) retard your timing, and put a 65 shot on. I started with a 55 then went to a 65 and you can feel it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're not running a bottle heater you're not getting the full effect of a 50 shot. try that first.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

get 2 bottles,keep the 50 shot and put a 75 shot..thatll werk out rreal fine.. and have a 2stage setup


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WHAT???? LMAO!


step away from the keyboard.........and lay off the ganja thrilla.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

lemme re-phrase that..get 2 bottles, 50 shot and 75 shot..the 50 is for low rpm(like 3-4.5) and the 75 is for top end..dont deny this method, its been proven to werk on the strips here..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't need 2 bottles for a 2 stage setup. anyways, dude, a 50 shot with a bottle heater doesn't just "shoot" a 50hp jet once...it goes on until you stop it....i.e. let off the gas or shut off the nitrous, depending on the switch.

like I said. step away from the keyboard, and put down the crack pipe.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Ouch,
What do you think the point is for having 2 bottles?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> if you're not running a bottle heater you're not getting the full effect of a 50 shot. try that first.


I have one........ come on now im not a noob. And i always spray from 1200 psi and 1100 psi anything under that is no good.

edited original post for more clarification.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha ok 

well I'd say up the jets to a 75 shot, wet of course...and see how it is with that. i wouldn't go to 100 yet because that's a helluva lot of instant stress on the internals


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

You think that the stock pump can take the 75 shot? because im worried about leaning out and KABOOM


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> You think that the stock pump can take the 75 shot? because im worried about leaning out and KABOOM


Pump is not the problem, it's the injectors.. but with a wet kit I think the pump will be fine, the stocker held 249 WHP on my car and a 75 shot won't be there.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

that being said then a 75 shot would be potential "safe". 

Their is a dyno day the 20th where i live im going to see if i can make it out there post to post up some charts.

So if the GA can handel 249 then a 100 shot progressively controlled is very do able. mabe a little more. Chimmike pointed out that 100 shot would be too much instant stress on the engine. 

With the gt28r turbo thats almost lag free and hitting full boost at around what 3000 - 3200 rpm right???? why wouldn't the GA be able to handel the instant stress of 100shot. if potentially it can handel up to 249hp thus far.......

( i need to see a dyno chart to see how boost hp rises) 

thanks again


----------



## NOS_PSR_NOS (Nov 9, 2004)

wes said:


> Pump is not the problem, it's the injectors.. but with a wet kit I think the pump will be fine, the stocker held 249 WHP on my car and a 75 shot won't be there.



really?! thats the first time ive heard that, whats the specs on a stock fuel pump. and what about the fuel reg. it doesnt matter what kind of injectors if the fuel reg maxes out, right? is there a difference between the sentra fuel pump and the 200sx fuel pump i know its the same engine but every time i use even a 55shot i had proplems. and i tried it more than once. or is it because of the cams? they are different right? 

sorry if these qusetions arent directly related to your question


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NOS_PSR_NOS said:


> really?! thats the first time ive heard that, whats the specs on a stock fuel pump. and what about the fuel reg. it doesnt matter what kind of injectors if the fuel reg maxes out, right? is there a difference between the sentra fuel pump and the 200sx fuel pump i know its the same engine but every time i use even a 55shot i had proplems. and i tried it more than once. or is it because of the cams? they are different right?
> 
> sorry if these qusetions arent directly related to your question


regulator is NOT an issue because the fuel pressure does not increase beyond what the stock system runs for pressure given that the pump is the same. Al of the B14's had the same fuel pump. Injectors are what your going to need to change for a bigger nitrous setup. If your 55 shot was breaking up it could be a number of things, however the FPR or fuel pump is not something I would suspect as the problem.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> With the gt28r turbo thats almost lag free and hitting full boost at around what 3000 - 3200 rpm right???? why wouldn't the GA be able to handel the instant stress of 100shot. if potentially it can handel up to 249hp thus far.......
> 
> thanks again



any one?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> any one?



your gonna have to try it and find out. The dyno charts are out there so you can look at those as well.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> Ouch,
> What do you think the point is for having 2 bottles?


cause the guy in The Fast & The Furious got 2 bottles so it must be right


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> cause the guy in The Fast & The Furious got 2 bottles so it must be right



how did I know _you_ would be the one to say that 

that your favorite movie Mikey?  :loser:


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> cause the guy in The Fast & The Furious got 2 bottles so it must be right


Brian, you'll blow yourself to pieces!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Murph said:


> Brian, you'll blow yourself to pieces!



HAHAHAHA classic!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im only running a 55 shot and I think its god.....It dosnt break up and the gain feals good....With some good bolt ons and a nice clutch the GA responds really well to Nitrous....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Murph said:


> Brian, you'll blow yourself to pieces!


"Give me two of the BIG ONES"


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> "Give me two of the BIG ONES"


 "And I need them by tonight."


Hmmm, sounds like a junky.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but you can't have NAWS unless you don't granny shift. You need to learn how to double clutch.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this has become worthless enough.

another one for the books.


----------

